# D&C at 15 weeks... Bleeding and huge clots



## Toosudden

Hi, apologies if this isn't the best place to post this but just need some reassurance since whatever I can find online seems to be from years ago.

I had PPROM at 15 weeks three weeks ago and lost all my amniotic water one night. My baby had a strong heartbeat for about two days but I lost it (we had not gone for the screening which would reveal the gender yet). Had to do a D&C (more of a D&E at this stage). 

I have a 8cm fibroid in me which the doc had said would cause heavy post partum bleeding. I m just wondering if anyone miscarried at a similar stage, did a D&C and has been having heavy bleeding and huge clots for more than two weeks?

I hv no fever and a scan two days ago showed my uterus was clean but the doc said my bleeding and clots are due to the fibroid which doesn't let the uterus contract fast enough.

I had very light bleeding a few days after the D&C and have been resting at home for two and a half weeks. Every two days, when I think that my bleeding has reduced or stopped (no blood on my pad overnight or even after a whole morning), I will strangely have a huge blood clot forcing its way out at 2pm or 3pm. There will be some bleeding of red blood while I am on the toilet bowl and after washing up, my blood flow would subside. The clots would range from dark brown jelly (sorry, tmi!) to even strange red or pink sticky strings.

Today, I had a super big clot out at 2pm followed by a lot of bleeding (I always attribute that to more clots stuck in me) and then by a lot of clots and bleeding again. I must have sat on the toilet bowl for three hours with shower breaks in between. 

My doc says it's normal due to my big fibroid but I would like to know if anyone had similar experience and got better?

It's very hard to get over my loss when I am bleeding every other day and not knowing when I can have some closure. I cry a lot each time I have one of these bleeding episodes because I feel really scared and lost. It's bad enough losing a baby at such a stage when everyone said it would be safer than the first trimester. I just want to stop bleeding and move on, not be stuck in bed bleeding. :cry:


----------

